# La luminosité est au max à chaque démarrage !



## Museforever (15 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis confronté à un problème assez embêtant. A chaque fois que je démarre / redémarre mon MBP, la luminosité est réglée sur le maximum, ce qui me fait mal aux yeux et je n'ai pas envie de la re-régler à chaque reboot.

Ce que j'ai fais avant :

-remise à neuf du mac avec Onyx (presque tout coché dans automation)
-reset PRAM
-reset NVRAM
-reset PMU

J'ai réinstallé la mise à jour 10.5.3 au càs où, mais non j'ai toujours le même problème. Quelqu'un a déjà expériencé le même problème et à une solution ?

Merci !


----------



## YULlover (15 Juin 2008)

Es-tu aller dans préférence système/moniteurs et décocher la case "ajusté automatiquement la luminosité à la lumière ambiante" ????

Avec la MAJ de 10.5.3, je sais pas pourquoi mais elle est revenu coché... même si avant, je l'avais décoché...


----------



## Museforever (15 Juin 2008)

Elle était bien décochée. J'ai trouvé une solution radicale : j'ai formaté, réinstallé OS X et restauré via Time Machine. Maintenant je n'ai plus de problème.

Je sais que ça fait Windowsien ma solution (mais sinon je n'avais pas formater depuis que j'avais installé Léopard) mais je devais formater quand même car ma partition n'était pas au format GUID, donc je ne pouvais pas installer la maj pour l'EFI du Macbook Pro.

D'ailleurs, je dois avouer que la fonction de restauration via Time Machine est impressionnante ! Je n'ai vraiment rien perdu comme informations ! Tous mes réglages sont conservés !


----------



## biquet82 (17 Juin 2008)

J'ai le même problème.

Ya t il une autre solution que le formatage?

Merci


----------



## pao2 (20 Avril 2009)

Merci a KelFAI (sur un forum parallèle) qui a donné la solution!

Comme je l'avais déja indiqué c'est selon Apple un comportement normal pour éviter de croire qu'il y a un pb de luminosité trop faible.... Ne me demandez pas pourquoi j'en sais rien.
L'astuce facile à mettre en oeuvre est la suivante: mettre la luminosité au cran 2 et pas minimum.... Au rédémarage plus de soucis ...

Ca marche!

Pierre-Alain


----------



## lepantoine (5 Juillet 2012)

Avez vous essayé cela : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR


Ah je viens de voir que oui  et en plus le topic date ahah


----------

